# Coffee spraying out



## Chris Hinton (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi

I have a Sage duo temp machine which has started to spray coffee everywhere. I've descaled, and changed the gasket in the head but still have the problem

Any ideas?

Chris


----------



## KnockBox (Sep 7, 2021)

I had this problem once with my Rancilio machine and it was just that I hadn’t applied enough pressure to the portafilter when attaching it to the machine. Where exactly is the coffee spraying from?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Only time I get this on my E61 group head is if coffee going stale and pour times reducing. Is the time quicker? Try grinding a little finer.


----------

